

Skype and online privacy - Called out  - CaptainZapp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/07/skype-and-online-privacy

======
tomflack
Which free software alternative is the best? Which free software alternative
has better potential? (Not necessarily the same one)

On the FSF website they list high-priority free software projects, but the
first three I clicked in the Skype section hadn't been updated since 2011,
2010 and 2009 respectively. Finally I clicked Jitsi and saw a 2012 update.
<http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority-projects/>

I have pretty much one chance to move friends and family off Skype, so
when/which alternative will it be?

